# WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?



## Asus4ever (11. September 2012)

*WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

Hi Leute 
Ich hab da mal ne Frage: ich möchte mir evtl. einen neuen Router anschaffen und habe nun eine theoretische Frage: Wie schnell sollte der Router für DSL6000 sein? Es gibt ja z.B. 54 Mbit/s, 300, 450 und so. Ich denke, dass 450 Mbit/s ein wenig Overkill wären 
Wie schnell sollte es sein, wenn DSL16000 nachgerüstet werden?
Ich weiß, die Fragen sind ziemlich noobig, mit Netzwerk-Zeugs kenn ich mich nicht aus 
Schonmal im Vorraus danke


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

Theoretisch reicht WLAN g also 54MBit/s dicke aus. 
Die tatsächliche Bandbreite hängt, wie weit du vom Router entfernt bist, 
wie viele Wände dazwischen sind und wie viele andere Netze/Störquellen existieren.

Ich würde bei einem Neukauf einen guten WLAN n Router nehmen, 
vielleicht auch schon einen Router, der die 450MBit/s (theoretisch) beherrscht.


----------



## Asus4ever (11. September 2012)

300 Mbit/s würden also theoretisch ausreichen?


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

Ich zitiere mich gern selbst:



			
				K3n$! schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch reicht WLAN g also 54MBit/s dicke aus.







PS: DSL6000 = 6MBit/s; DSL 16000 = 16MBit/s


----------



## Asus4ever (11. September 2012)

Ich weiß 

Nur warum werden dann Router mit mehr als 54 Mbit/s gebaut?


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

Für Dateitransfers innerhalb des Netzwerkes?


----------



## Asus4ever (11. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dateitransfers innerhalb des Netzwerkes?



Really?


----------



## robbe (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

Und es soll sogar schon Internet mit 100Mbit und mehr geben, da wäre schnelles W-lan auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Asus4ever (11. September 2012)

Das Problem ist nur, da wir in einer Nebenstraße wohnen, dass mehr als 16k nicht möglich ist


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

Ich hab sogar 150mbit.... Wlan sollte schon den N Standart haben..... Damit keine Schwankungen im Download auftreten..


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

100Mbit/s sollten es m.M.n. schon sein, wirst ja bestimmt auch einige Sachen IM Netzwerk machen, oder? (BackUps, Cloud-Streaming und was es sonst noch so gibt?)


----------



## rabe08 (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*



Asus4ever schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, da wir in einer Nebenstraße wohnen, dass mehr als 16k nicht möglich ist


 
Dann würde ich einen Nebenstraßenrouter nehmen. Die sind immer noch schneller als Dorfrouter, haben dafür aber kein LTE. Ein Hauptstraßenrouter ist definitiv Overkill für Dich.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich einen Nebenstraßenrouter nehmen. Die sind immer noch schneller als Dorfrouter, haben dafür aber kein LTE. Ein Hauptstraßenrouter ist definitiv Overkill für Dich.


 
Unter dem Begriff "Nebenstraßentrouter" fand Google genau einen Treffer, bei Dorfrouter warens 3. Hauptstraßenrouter bringt 101 Treffer, bezieht sich aber auf die Verkehrsroute von LKWs.

Entweder ich steh gerade voll neben der Spur, (oder wovon ich eher ausgehe) postest du nur absoluten Müll.  
Oder ich versteh' deinen Sarkasmus nicht.


----------



## Asus4ever (11. September 2012)

Wird dann also wahrscheinlich doch ein N-WLAN-Router. Danke an alle sinnvollen Beiträge


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*



Asus4ever schrieb:


> Wird dann also wahrscheinlich doch ein N-WLAN-Router. Danke an alle sinnvollen Beiträge


 
Und welcher ?


----------



## Asus4ever (12. September 2012)

Das ist ne andere Frage 
Aber da spricht eher der Geldbeutel. Doch wahrscheinlich ne Fritzbox oder so ein Asus, hab gehört, die sind gut


----------



## mrfloppy (12. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

asus sagt mir als routerhersteller garnichts, aber FB ist schon ne runde sache von den möglichkeiten her! bei schwierigen leitungen die box selber manuell runterregeln auf einen stabilen wert zb und und und! weiterer pluspunkt zu avm meines erachtens ist das avm 5 jahre herstellergarantie gibt !


----------



## Abductee (12. September 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router-Geschwindigkeit für DSL6000?*

Meine Fritzbox zieht beim Filesharing wegen einem bestehenden Hitzetod die Notbremse 
Im Vergleich wird mein ASUS RT-N56U nur lauwarm.


----------



## Asus4ever (14. September 2012)

AtM. Interessiere ich mich für diesen einen Asus-Router, den die PCGH auch mal inTest hatte, der scheint ordentlich zu laufen


----------

